# Pulling a shot



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Got to work more on the grind now. The beans I used were naff and I still have a bag and a half to go, before I can get onto some nice darker ones...styill, all good practice!


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

What grinder is that?

Thanks.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, judging by http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8885-HG-One-LONDINIUM-1 I'd say it was an HG One hand grinder.

http://hg-one.com/


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

You left that tamper out in the rain?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mym said:


> Well, judging by http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8885-HG-One-LONDINIUM-1 I'd say it was an HG One hand grinder.
> 
> http://hg-one.com/


Indeed it it. Made in Los Angeles by two talented guys who have a refreshing innovative approach. They are a small scale outfit producing a grinder that combines the highest quality with drop dead gorgeous design. Not cheap though but when you're hand making things in small numbers that's the price to be paid.


----------

